# What color Chi catches your eye the most?



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

I know we love ALL the colors and varieties of Chi's (that goes without saying :lol: ). But when you were looking to get a Chi, did you want a certain color...or are you attracted to certain colors?

When my husband and I decided to get a puppy, he let me decide on the color. I knew I wanted a pale cream/light fawn female. But, after seeing everyone's photos of their babies...I'd like one of each color variety now! :wink: 

How about you?


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

I love all of the colours but I do love the blue and tan and the chocolates alot :lol:


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

I love em all. But I am really fond of the brindle, Merle and black and whites


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I'm especially attracted to the reddish ones, like Ritz. And no, Lily didn't make me write this. :lol:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i think i'm fond of the blues like skyler that i wanted to get , i also love a tri color long hair, black with a splash of white and i love the brindle on a smooth coat.... i also think chiwi has very nice coloring too, she is having a color change yet again lol mama's lil chameleon chi.


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

I like markings and colors that are not so common on chis,something unique,i also love the black and white ones :wave:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

The one I totally fell in love with is Gadget's Dad Gizmo.... He is black and tan... I first fell in love with Gadget because he looked just like dad when he was born.. But I still love him to this day.. Actually I think I love him more today then when he was born.... 

I actually like unusual looking chihuahua... I like the solid black ones too...


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

black n white, grey/silver.........they are on my wish list but really arent all the colors?


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

My first one was chocolate and tan and of course Marcus is black and tan so obviously I like those but my other favorites are the pure white or cream and the whites with spots (like Lily, LOL) and I'm coming to like the Merles.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

I just love 'em all. :lol: Seriously, guess I would have to say my favorites are the sable with black masks (obviously, since that is what Jasmine is) :lol: and the fawn or cream colors. But I also like the merles, and the black and tan smooth coats. 

I really had no particular color in mind when I got Jasmine. I fell in love with her personality, and we just "clicked" together. When you really find "your perfect chi", I don't think the color matters, or whether it is long hair or smooth coat, deer head or apple head, tall and long legged or short and stocky. You just fall in love with that particular one - at least that's what happened with me!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

My plan was to get a long hair, black and white.....then I met Bella who is a shorthair.....reddish fur with a pink nose and the little devil stole my heart on sight !


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

My plan was to get a 10-12 pound terrier with floppy ears and look what I brought home. :lol:


----------



## porshas_momma (May 19, 2005)

White and Tan like Porsha, is my fave however you can see everything in her coat she has to be bathed more often.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I LOVE the tri-color chi's, black, tan and white.  

But they are ALL gorgeous!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

I honestly can't say I have a favorite color. I think they are all adorable


----------



## kaych (May 26, 2005)

cream long coat, fawn smooth coat, brown deer head smooth cost are my favorite......i guess i just have a preference for different combinations... 8)


----------



## TeresaAnn20 (Oct 19, 2004)

Black and tan chihuahuas have always caught my eyes I love Black and tan chihuahuas. Id like to see More in the show rings.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

I'm a big fan of reddish and white and fawn =)


----------



## belladoggie (Mar 28, 2005)

well, i love em all, and i don't know what colour i'll end up with, i'm waiting to see what personalities there are, but i'm a real sucker for the white, tan & fawn-type colours, esp. the pinky-nosed ones! I think Sadie is adorable!

However, I also love Lily, Lina, Gadget, Chiwi etc etc!

Wonder if my b/f will let me have one in each colour?.....


----------



## Seiah Bobo (Mar 31, 2005)

I was first attracted to Seiah because of his colors. I thought it was rare how he had Rot markings, after joining this forum I realized how dead wrong I was. There are so many, but nevertheless I'm happy Seiah is mine. But for our next one we are specifically looking for a fawn color with white markings, and female. We are not breeding Seiah at all, actually he should be getting neutered soon. But yay we get to start looking for Seiahs new sister in 6 months!!!


----------



## Frasier's Mommy (Jan 30, 2005)

You forget whatever you were searching for when you find the right puppy or he/she finds you.

I set out to get a fawn female and look at my boy. :lol: Wouldn't trade him for all the fawn females in the world.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i love all colors  

blue,chocolate, black and white, merle, brindle i want them all  

but my absolute favorite colour is red like paris or viper :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## jezapach (Jan 30, 2005)

Yep, they're all cute.  Reba's coloring caught my eye, but when the little thing turned her little head up and gave me a slurp on the chin (she was about 8 weeks old), I knew I had to take her home. :wink:


----------



## Armando... (Apr 18, 2005)

I like all the dark colours, especially black and tan, but I am biased...for obvious reason :wink: chocolate ones are very nice too.

Now, after seeing Fraiser....I think I want a blue one....Fraiser is sooo nice looking...We went to see a breeder the other day and she showed us a little blue boy....it was sooo nice....I totally wanted him...but she is keeping him for herself.  Well...it's not like if i have room for another one anyway...but it was just nice to get to see a blue chi...I think they r my second fav colour right now.


----------



## Frasier's Mommy (Jan 30, 2005)

Armando... said:


> I like all the dark colours, especially black and tan, but I am biased...for obvious reason :wink: chocolate ones are very nice too.
> 
> Now, after seeing Fraiser....I think I want a blue one....Fraiser is sooo nice looking...We went to see a breeder the other day and she showed us a little blue boy....it was sooo nice....I totally wanted him...but she is keeping him for herself.  Well...it's not like if i have room for another one anyway...but it was just nice to get to see a blue chi...I think they r my second fav colour right now.


Frasier is flattered.  So am I. Just so you know though, he's not blue. He's a blue merle. Basically the difference would be a blue merle typically has spots - like Frasier's black spots. The blue chis have more of the smokey gray/blue color all over than what Frasier does.

You never want to breed a merle unless you really know what you're doing. People will tell you merles have health problems all their lives, but that is untrue. The only problem is that if your merle's eyes are blue or have blue spots it can be very difficult for the vet to diagnose problems.

The rumors of merle health problems come from the fact that some breeders breed merle to merle (homozygous I think it is called). This ends in disaster almost always. The puppies will be blind and or deaf and most likely will not live very long past birth. So, when looking for a merle, you want one about 12 weeks old with working vision and hearing. That way you know you have a puppy who is no more likely to have health issues than any other type of chi.  

Also, it is hard to register your merle with the AKC. You have to argue a lot and provide pictures if it's important to you. If it's not important to you, simply registering your blue merle as blue with tan markings or whichever category most appropriately fits is the easy way to go.

Sorry if this is too much unasked for info, but I figured if I just said "he's not really blue, he's a blue merle" that someone would say "you don't want a merle because they have health problems" and that just makes me insanely furious. :angryfire: 

Frasier is telling me "stop typing mommy, someone thinks I'm pretty just say thanks" so I'm hushing now. :lol:


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

LOL someone thinks Frasier is pretty? How about we all think Frasier is pretty. I never cared at all for blue chi's till I saw Frasier. Now a blue merle is on my list. Plus you are dead right, there are no more health problems breeding a merle to another dog that has no merle in it's pedigree than there are in any breeding.


----------



## Frasier's Mommy (Jan 30, 2005)

Thanks Tinker.
Now, I'm limiting Frasier's computer time before he reads anymore comments like yours and gets a big head.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

Frasier's Mommy said:


> Thanks Tinker.
> Now, I'm limiting Frasier's computer time before he reads anymore comments like yours and gets a big head.


i just had to tell you, my daughter came in the room and seen your siggy and said momy! i like that blue speckled dog! he's like an easter egg! i wanna xmooch him lol! 


so frasier you have fans of ALL ages!


----------

